# hertz or others help



## mysteryscribe (Jun 13, 2006)

I need to yellow some card stock to make aged retro prints via a laser printer. I don't want to wet and dry it because it is a pain to get it flat again. Is there a light i can put it under or a light spray that will do it. I was thinking maybe a spray on oak colored poly or something like it. Any ideas.

Only think I could find on google was to soak it in coffee and tea but I knew that also know about print wash but both cause the paper to curl.


----------



## terri (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you looked at available artist's grade papers at an art supply store? I'm talking about the larger sheets you have to cut down. I've seen them come in all kinds of colors and weights.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2006)

To have the card and the envelope match they need to both be white.  

The two ivory colors are too far apart.  So I want to make the card. fold it over, and then just age the quarter panel with the photo.  I need to just yellow it a bit.  Printing it tinted is too expensive for novelty cards with so small a demand.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 14, 2006)

Best thing I can think of is to scorch it. Try a heat source or put it near to 100W bulb. Possibly use a hot iron. Another chance to experiment.
Otherwise I would suggest using an airbrush with Raw Sienna or Umber watercolour.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2006)

heats an idea...

I flashed on something a while a ago. I sprayed it with clearcoat to help the print stay on. What hit me was if i had some kind of yellow dust i could blow in the air while it was still tacky might work. Im going to have to give it a shot i guess. I was hoping you knew a slightly yellow spray like a the old laquor was.

Anyway thanks Hertz.

I might try a strong light box for a few seconds to see what will happen. Too bad I have no idea where to buy sulfur powder these days. That blown onto the tacky surface might do the trick.

Wonder what would happen if i coated it with bees wax...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey how about iodine fumes?


----------



## niccig (Jun 14, 2006)

In scrapbooking, "distressing" is pretty popular. Most scrapbook stores or craft stores sell chalks (they look kind of like in ink pad, but are chalk) that could be crushed up and used as the yellow dust you mentioned. Or you could seriously water down some acrylic paint and brush a light coat on there. Another product that we scrappers use a lot for aging paper is walnut ink:

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=82494&PRODID=90403&source=search

You just sort of spritz it on lightly. The paper doesn't get soaked, so it shouldn't curl.
For that matter, you could brew some weak tea and spray it on yourself with a spray bottle from the dollar store - almost free!
Here's an article about walnut inking:
http://www.scrapjazz.com/topics/Techniques/Inking/425.php

There's also a heat tool that might work, but I've notices that mine warps the paper a bit. Plus you might accidentally catch it on fire 

http://www.joann.com/catalog.jhtml?CATID=82456&PRODID=77013&source=search

I think walnut ink is probably best. 

Any good craft store (Joann's, Michael's, Hobby Lobby) should have this stuff, or it can be ordered online. Hope this helps!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2006)

I think the ink sounds better than tea.  

I used tea on stuff before and tried it on this.  It did't work well at all.  I think I have decided to seal it up first with clear coat, then try some kind of dye.  The ink sounds great.  I did the acrylic thing and it caused the paper to curl and when I print washed it the next time the ink came off under the abrasion.  Laser print you know.

I'm going to take a look at your links that just might be the trick thanks.  And also chalk dust I hadn't thought of but that is a great idea as well.

Thank you.


----------



## niccig (Jun 14, 2006)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2006)

ah I fear nothing is going to work... The stain was too dark... Changed the picture completely.  If i want to do this, I may have to break down and buy my own laser printer.  The paper should probably be stained before printing.

I may go with just black and white period.  Just not sure the images alone can hold it together.  The old look is as much from the staining as the image I think.  I'm gonna have to do some thinking.


----------

